# Moving to North Baltimore



## jezter6 (Mar 23, 2005)

So I might be moving to Baltimore in the next few weeks, and I wanted to know if there are many gamers in the area, and maybe more specifically any groups looking for extra people, or even people looking for a group.

I'll be moving to White Marsh area, but I'd be willing to do weekend pretty much anywhere within 30 minutes or so of the area.

Anyone around there?


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2005)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> So I might be moving to Baltimore in the next few weeks, and I wanted to know if there are many gamers in the area, and maybe more specifically any groups looking for extra people, or even people looking for a group.
> 
> I'll be moving to White Marsh area, but I'd be willing to do weekend pretty much anywhere within 30 minutes or so of the area.
> 
> Anyone around there?





Hey ya, jezter6!

There are a couple of groups active in the area...the group I DM is currently on baby/work induced hiatus...but a couple of my players are still gaming and/or looking for games.  See if you can track down Tortoise and Dethstryke on the boards here (I will post a note in our YahooGroups pointing them this way).

They are both extremely close to White Marsh (right off of 695/Harford Rd interchange in Parkville).

I hope to get my monthly Faded Glory campaign cranked up again in the summer.

~ Old One


----------



## jezter6 (Mar 25, 2005)

Are you or any of the other guys interested/playing anything outside D&D? While I don't mind playing D&D a little, I'm really kicked to play some modern/future/pulp heroes/whatever to get away from many many years of killing dragons and taking treasure. 

I'd definately run something modern if anyone is interested...although I'm not the greatest of GMs.


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2005)

Most of the other guys in the group have pretty varied interests...

I pretty much stick to D & D due to time constraints, but am a big fan of the Grim Tales ruleset.  I pointed them over to this thread and hopefully they will drop by and comment as they can.

~ OO


----------

